# Stupid fucking bitch



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The reason 10 cars under cut you on the M1 today was because you were doing 65 MPH in the outside ( over taking lane the clue is in the name) when the other 2 lanes were empty and not a car in sight apart from the ones stuck behind you 
Even after they had all overtaken you with horns blasting you still stayed in the outside land 
LEARN TO DRIVE BITCH


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Say what you mean Yellow...don't hold back!! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

phodge said:


> Say what you mean Yellow...don't hold back!! :lol:


Dont you fucking start :wink: :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

I think she probably heard that! :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Let her have it mate this really winds me up :evil:

DAZ


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Funny... I got stuck today behind a Honda Today - the car appropriately and ironically named after the day that I would like to reach my destination on. :roll:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

why not SHOUT she may just hear you :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

try driving in cyprus - the highway code or signalling is non existant over here and as for lanes and roundabouts....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Calm down calm down it's only a drive :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ive seen some blokes as bad as that. Unfuckingbelivable :x


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Undertook a transit last week in the saxo on the M42. Dozy git sat there for miles with nothing on his left.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

bella_beetles friend actually thinks why should she move over when shes doing 65mph in the outside lane and traffic is forming behind her, but then she is an astronimically shit driver (had about 4 accidents all of which have been her fault! and there ones where she hasnt had the chance to just drive off because i know for a fact she has reversed into a few cars and driven off :evil: )
The reason why you should move over is because your going f***in slow in the f***kin fast lane, and i will sit behind you with my lights on full beam until you move the f**k over!!


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

denimblue225turbo said:


> bella_beetles friend actually thinks why should she move over when shes doing 65mph in the outside lane and traffic is forming behind her, but then she is an astronimically shit driver (had about 4 accidents all of which have been her fault! and there ones where she hasnt had the chance to just drive off because i know for a fact she has reversed into a few cars and driven off :evil: )
> The reason why you should move over is because your going f***in slow in the f***kin fast lane, and i will sit behind you with my lights on full beam until you move the f**k over!!


Quality! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

denimblue225turbo said:


> The reason why you should move over is because your going f***in slow in the f***kin fast lane, and i will sit behind you with my lights on full beam until you move the f**k over!!


She was going fucking slow in the fucking over taking lane ( its the flame room you can tell it how it fucking is  )


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

but it is fun when you want to piss people off...especially when they try and under take you and you know they will never make it in time so instead you block them behind whilst you sit beside the car in the slow lane.
i remeber when me and denimblue was driving to lakeside in the TT and a van nearly drove us off the road because he tried to undertake and over take....bastard! :evil: (to be fair i was the one driving at the time)

and yes my friend is an awful driver she think if she sits behind a van with no back windows he will be blinded as she sits behind him with her full beam on :?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i will get told off by bella_bettle for too much swearing......hang on....who gives a fuck.....and i know she will probably read this in a minute so she can fuck off too


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

denimblue225turbo said:


> i will get told off by bella_bettle for too much swearing......hang on....who gives a fuck.....and i know she will probably read this in a minute so she can fuck off too


you are sleeping on the floor tonight! so you can fuck off :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> but it is fun when you want to piss people off...especially when they try and under take you and you know they will never make it in time so instead you block them behind whilst you sit beside the car in the slow lane.
> quote]
> Why would you want to piss other drivers off just because they want to over take you


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

this man was a cock any way...there was no where i could move to as there were cars in the other lane but he still decided to sit up my bum as if it was magically going to make me dissapear


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > i will get told off by bella_bettle for too much swearing......hang on....who gives a fuck.....and i know she will probably read this in a minute so she can fuck off too
> ...


As Harry would say only one way to settle this FIGHT :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> this man was a cock any way...there was no where i could move to as there were cars in the other lane but he still decided to sit up my bum as if it was magically going to make me dissapear


In that case I fine a good hard stamp on the brakes then put the power back on just lets them know what would happen if you had to brake hard for real


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The reason 10 cars under cut you on the M1 today was because you were doing 65 MPH in the outside ( over taking lane the clue is in the name) when the other 2 lanes were empty and not a car in sight apart from the ones stuck behind you
> Even after they had all overtaken you with horns blasting you still stayed in the outside land
> LEARN TO DRIVE BITCH


Women drivers eh? :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dotti said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > The reason 10 cars under cut you on the M1 today was because you were doing 65 MPH in the outside ( over taking lane the clue is in the name) when the other 2 lanes were empty and not a car in sight apart from the ones stuck behind you
> ...


Something to tell us Dotti :wink: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


F**k off ... I'm a f**king ace driver [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Quality rant... pisses me off most days too :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

denimblue225turbo said:


> bella_beetles friend actually thinks why should she move over when shes doing 65mph in the outside lane and traffic is forming behind her


Because that's what the friggin highway code says!! [smiley=furious3.gif]

There should be some sort of test before you're allowed to drive on UK roads... :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

What about the stupid fucking idiots that can't read the rules on forums and hence when you list new posts you get a word pop up that triggers peoples work proxy's and can give them grief?

Or is that off topic and I should perhaps start my own thread?

:roll:

DON'T SWEAR IN THREAD TITLES ! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

scoTTy said:


> What about the stupid fucking idiots that can't read the rules on forums and hence when you list new posts you get a word pop up that triggers peoples work proxy's and can give them grief?
> 
> Or is that off topic and I should perhaps start my own thread?
> 
> ...


I think this is aimed at you yellow :lol:


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

she probably wanted to be in the right lane to right at the roundabout at the end of the carriageway about 5 miles away :x

i've seen a growing trend for this and it really pisses me off :evil:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

This seriously winds me up too 

I had some total tosser come up behind me on the motorway a few weeks ago - I was doing about 85mph with the flow of traffic, this anus in a Skoda Octavia gets right on my arse, yet there is nowhere for me to go, I tap the brake light whilst keeping foot on accelerator = nothing, so I do it again = nothing then I actually brake slightly and they back off only to get right back on my arse - I pull over when safe to do so (saying to Nic I bet it is a man driving  when they go past it is a woman with 3 kids in the car :? what a fucking twat ;-)

Charlie


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

in that case charlie i would of got right up her arse and bumped her and watch her roll off the road in a big fire ball, then shouted out the window.....eat shit bitch :roll:

That was a joke before i got battered


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

so , me is hedin off up the A9 for another long weekends entertainment,, and hoping that every body is sitting in the fast lane at 60 mph , cos that leaves the inside lane free for me to just cruise on by !!! or i might just try my favourite , A82, get a bit of sport :lol: :lol: ,, nah , only kidin !!!
ps ,, i love it when those morons try the braking thing , the one thing that annoys them more than cruising past in the inside is a sneaky wee pass on the inside and then back out on their nose before they realise you have done it !!!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

denimblue225turbo said:


> in that case charlie i would of got right up her arse and bumped her and watch her roll off the road in a big fire ball, then shouted out the window.....eat shit bitch :roll:
> 
> That was a joke before i got battered


 :lol: :lol: I nearly spat all over my screen when I read that  absolutely would have done all of the above, but would not have wanted to damage my car :lol:

Charlie


----------

